
Advertisers Protest Microsoft's IE10 - rosser
http://www.businessinsider.com/30-advertisers-write-letter-of-protest-to-microsoft-over-ie10-2012-10
======
voltagex_
I'm finding it very hard to feel any sympathy for these advertisers.

